# Cheap online designer



## taklamakan (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi,
I found two softwares for as low as 32$ and 37$.
I did not believe first time i saw it.
Here is the link : xml print shop v.2 and xml print shop

But i think you need to have some programming skills at least to add it to a nice template!!


----------



## edua (Oct 14, 2007)

I was about to buy this tool and whnei checked back, Activeden had deleted the files. But honestly I think im glad i didn't buy it


----------



## taklamakan (Jul 19, 2008)

Very strange it was a really nice tool, much better than some other very expensive scripts.
I've found this thread in activeden forum.
Where is the print store xml template? - ActiveDen


----------



## calynd (Jul 21, 2009)

I was also looking at buying this but there was a few questions I wanted to ask before I did - it did say the author was on holiday for the whole of May so I waited - I don't know how Activeden works but maybe they didn't update or pay something before they went on holiday?

I also didn't buy because I remember reading something about not to use flash but I am not sure why?


----------

